

Adventures in Office Space - prakash
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/06/02.html

======
ojbyrne
"So if you ever hire an architect and tell him or her to create something cool
enough to put in a portfolio to show to potential clients, and you invite the
architect to make a beautiful and useful space instead of a cheap and nasty
space, the architect will love you and go to the ends of the earth to figure
out ways to raise the ceilings another 2 inches."

Sounds a lot like web design/development.

------
pchristensen
The article it is announcing is here:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080601/how-hard-could-it-be-
ad...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080601/how-hard-could-it-be-adventures-
in-office-space.html)

Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=207005>

------
yan
I really enjoyed reading that. Shed light on the things you do for a small
company that few people ever talk about.

Makes me wonder how much revenue they're pulling to be able to afford that.

